# New usr & skel



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2010)

```
/etc/skel
/usr/share/skel
/usr/local/share/skel
```

Only second 1, is populated and _"in effect"_
For what, others 2, are used?


Layout of skel dir(/usr/share/skel), affects/populates ONLY usr's home dir.
I wana new users, to have certain dirs created elsewhere too, i.e; in /var/some/folder, too.

When new user is created *something* creates 0 byte file: /var/mail/$USER
What and how can I influence it?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 1, 2010)

create a sh script, wrapper to pw


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2010)

That I know, thank you. But if there is a lower level to do it....

Also what about other 2 questions?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> But if there is a lower level to do it....


You can't get much lower then pw(8). If you look closely you will notice adduser(8) is a shell script that uses pw.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2010)

skel/<something_other>, that doesn't affects/populates only $HOME, but also *other* file system places/locations

Also what about other 2 questions?


----------

